# 18 Mm Straps



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any favourite straps for the 18 mm lug Vostoks? I find a lot of 18mm straps, especially leather ones, too tapered and look very thin away from the lug end. Invariably I end up with a NATO at least they don't taper to horribleness.

I know straps have been discussed before but hey I'm new....

Did invest in some of the straps that Lucky mentioned somewhere in the forum with the notched ends which for my eyes solves the thinness problem. At a very reasonable price from the US; 231124657057. In fact tempted to buy some more now I've revisited the page but prefer not to have too many the same.










J


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personally I think nothing goes better with Vostoks then `Nylon Heavy Duty` straps (as supplied by our host see here)


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

1. If you're buying a few straps at once, Cousins are fantastic value.

2. No NATOs allowed on Vostoks

3. Heavy duty nylons look great.

4. DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT take any strap advice from Luckywatch :lol:


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Lampoc said:


> 1. If you're buying a few straps at once, Cousins are fantastic value.
> 
> 2. No NATOs allowed on Vostoks
> 
> ...


1, Will take a look.

2. Hmm I do tend that way....

3. I like the look of them , even bought a couple but I seem to be too delicate and find them a little uncomfortable.

4. Noted, although he has nice ones too!


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Jessincka said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. If you're buying a few straps at once, Cousins are fantastic value.
> ...


Ooo i see Cousins sell NATOs....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

number 2 is debatable but number 4 is set in stone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jessincka said:


> 2. Hmm I do tend that way....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Do not even think about it - it is so wrong!!











Jessincka said:


> 4. Noted, although he has nice ones too!


Have you seen his taste in shirts? :shocking: :rofl:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc what have I gone and done , please help


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Lampoc what have I gone and done , please help


Mcb2007, if this carries on I will have to report you to the grumpy one. No good asking Lampoc as he probably wonâ€™t speak to you again after seeing those photos.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lampoc what have I gone and done , please help
> ...


Oh no what am I going to do I hadn't realised I had broken any rules on strap choice , I need urgent help on what to do next , rubber , leather , perlon, more mesh , what can I put on my 90 when I get it


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> Does anyone have any favourite straps for the 18 mm lug Vostoks? I find a lot of 18mm straps, especially leather ones, too tapered and look very thin away from the lug end. Invariably I end up with a NATO at least they don't taper to horribleness.
> 
> I know straps have been discussed before but hey I'm new....
> 
> ...


I had you down as someone with good taste as soon as you joined the forum. Those F&S are well suited and a bargain. I got the idea from a guy on WUS. Have a mooch round the bay and look for something similar or have a go at cutting down a 20 or 22mm. Itâ€™s only a shave of each side.

Some rubber divers are already cut, you just got to look for them.

Now for my honest opinion. The NATO is very popular on the Russian watch, there is no denying that. A lot of the shops supply them now as standard because of demand. Some people regard the Amphibia and the Komandirskie as cheap and yes they are relatively cheap to buy but what they miss is that they are classic watches with a true heritage. It is for that reason it is worth going to a little bit of trouble when choosing a strap. Some NATO straps look well cool on the right watch but some look cheap and nasty. Top of the range , if you got to have one, is the five ring Zulu.

Bottom line, a classic watch deserves a classic strap.

:yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

get a cheap rubber diver off the bay maybe a 20mm and try and cut it yourself, ive done it and it turned out ok at the first attempt not perfect but ok, scalpels are your friend doing this not a stanely


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it me or do you find when putting a strap on , the holes on strap are preventing the lug pin. To locate properly . It's like the end of the strap is too big and lug pin won't locate . Bit of a red wine waffle that I feel . Sorry


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm sure we can all agree that the stainless steel bracelets made for the ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ are the ultimate choice! :yes:










Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

only if you want bald arms william


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Not if your arms are hairy in a *manly* sort of way. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

what like machs fur


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> what like machs fur


Are you suggesting something?


----------

